# xm 67



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

why is this channel edited ??? 

they should play the music without beeping out the words this is not fm its xm i wish xm would do something about this or make the heat xm68 XL 


Hotjamz on sirius plays the music unedited so why cant the city ???


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

" The City" is not an XL (explicit language) channel. "The Rhyme" (65) and "RAW"(66) are XL channels


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

Not to rant here but please no more xL channels. I have them blocked on both of my home receivers and I know they are xL channels but especially the rap channels when I went to the XM page to just view about RAW 66 right on the page in the title of one of the songs was a vulgar reference uncensored. Later even in the promo title it was there. Please no more of that polluted garbage.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

reddice said:


> Not to rant here but please no more xL channels. I have them blocked on both of my home receivers and I know they are xL channels but especially the rap channels when I went to the XM page to just view about RAW 66 right on the page in the title of one of the songs was a vulgar reference uncensored. Later even in the promo title it was there. Please no more of that polluted garbage.


I guess your XM receiver doesn't have an off or channel up/channel down button.


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

reddice said:


> Not to rant here but please no more xL channels. I have them blocked on both of my home receivers and I know they are xL channels but especially the rap channels when I went to the XM page to just view about RAW 66 right on the page in the title of one of the songs was a vulgar reference uncensored. Later even in the promo title it was there. Please no more of that polluted garbage.


I am absolutely with you on this! I didn't get satellite radio to hear vulgarity.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Well I did, so why don't you guys just use the channel up and down buttons instead of trying to censor what I like to listen to.


----------



## Bobby94928 (May 12, 2003)

I gotta agree with Steve here. I don't listen to those satellite channels but I sure enjoy things on cable/satellite channels like HBO and Showtime. 

Deadwood was an absolute must see weekly in my household. You don't get much more vulgar than that. The new Californication on Showtime might be even more vulgar, lots of nudity to go along with the swearing. 

If you don't like a channel, it's simple don't listen or watch. There are plenty of other channels that might fit your desires/morality.....


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Did Californication premier already? I saw the previews for it a while back and it's looks pretty good, but never paid attention to the premier date.


----------



## Bobby94928 (May 12, 2003)

Yep, last Monday with several repeats all week. I enjoyed it and looking forward to the next episode.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Just watched it on Showtime On Demand, had to suffer and watch it is SD, but man that’s a great show. Calfornication is a keeper for me, I imagine most of the people who would be against a show like this don’t subscribe to premium movie channels, so there should be no uproar. I’d love to see the faces of some of the wetblankets here during the opening scene though, that would be priceless. :lol:

Californication was great as far as the nudity and sex, little more language Deadwood style would have been nice, but the hotties in the show made up for it.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

Steve Mehs said:


> Just watched it on Showtime On Demand, had to suffer and watch it is SD, but man that's a great show. Calfornication is a keeper for me, I imagine most of the people who would be against a show like this don't subscribe to premium movie channels, so there should be no uproar. I'd love to see the faces of some of the wetblankets here during the opening scene though, that would be priceless. :lol:
> 
> Californication was great as far as the nudity and sex, little more language Deadwood style would have been nice, but the hotties in the show made up for it.


the show was great loved it


----------



## NickD (Apr 5, 2007)

I am with you guys on the censorship thing. I hate when I hear a song that has been bleeped over. I listen to Ethel and every once in a while I will hear a song that I know has cursing in it but it is bleeped. I pay for the service, I want unedited/uncensored music.


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

I don't watch the bad stuff on the movie channels. I don't listen to those channels on XM which is why I have them blocked. I also block them so I don't see anything offensive when I am just browsing through the channels. It is my choice and I am happy with it.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

And it's my choice to listen to Liquid Metal, Bone Yard, Squizz, XM Comedy, Laugh Attack and The Virus and have my music and comedy uncensored. Again there's channel up and down and power buttons that you people need to learn to use and leave my uncut material alone. This is satellite radio not Winnie The Pooh sing-a-longs!


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

Steve Mehs said:


> This is satellite radio not Winnie The Pooh sing-a-longs!


They do have Winnie The Pooh sing-a-longs on XM Kids (or something like it from time to time).

But I agree. If you want to listen to your (what I call) garbage, that is your right. Enjoy it! That's why we live in this country of freedom.


----------

